# Dwarf/Boer cross



## pmckracken

I just saw a dwarf/Boer cross at a farm out in Berks county PA. This thing looked like Arnold in the first Terminator movie. It literally looked like a big bulldog with horns and short legs. I don't know if this is how the cross usually ends up but he's real meaty. I'm actually thinking of buying the little freak and start a line with him. He's real friendly, a bit pushy with the other goats. I wonder if the cross would lead to a year round breeder? I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## Dani-1995

Is it a nigerian dwarf cross or myotonic cross? I know myotonic/boer crosses are very short, meaty goats... They're called Tex Masters. But I dont believe I've ever seen a really meaty nigerian/boer cross... I don't know if ever even seen the cross


----------



## nancy d

Sure would like to see one!


----------



## Dayna

I would love to see a photo!


----------



## fd123

I need to see a pic!! QUICK!!!!....lol....


----------



## caprine crazy

I've seen pygmy/ boer crosses and they can be stocky like. I've never actually seen a myotonic/boer cross. Got any pics?


----------



## KW Farms

I've not seen a overly muscular nigerian/boer cross before. Any pictures? I wonder if it doesn't have some sort of extra muscular gene or something. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

I HAVE to see this goat !!!!
Please , please , please post a picture :ROFL:

Im picturing a really furry Boer colored goat with really short legs and dark glasses with a cigarette hanging out the side of his mouth saying
"I'll be back" , to his ladies after he breeds them :ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## Dani-1995

caprine crazy said:


> I've seen pygmy/ boer crosses and they can be stocky like. I've never actually seen a myotonic/boer cross. Got any pics?


Not sure if you were talking about myotonic/boer cross. But heres the link for Onion Creek Ranch, the founders of texmasters.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/texmastergoats.html


----------



## Dayna

Trickyroo said:


> I HAVE to see this goat !!!!
> Please , please , please post a picture :ROFL:
> 
> Im picturing a really furry Boer colored goat with really short legs and dark glasses with a cigarette hanging out the side of his mouth saying
> "I'll be back" , to his ladies after he breeds them :ROFL::slapfloor:


I'm sitting here with a glass of wine, some of it just went out my nose and onto my laptop.

REALLY that made my night! lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Just thought of something , he would also be carring one of those fold up ladders ....you know , because of his eh em , shortness


----------



## kikoguy

That's pretty funny I would like to see a picture of a dwarf boer


----------



## pmckracken

Dani-1995 said:


> Is it a nigerian dwarf cross or myotonic cross? I know myotonic/boer crosses are very short, meaty goats... They're called Tex Masters. But I dont believe I've ever seen a really meaty nigerian/boer cross... I don't know if ever even seen the cross


It's a Pygmy not a Nigerian. (;


----------



## pmckracken

Dayna said:


> I would love to see a photo!


Well , I am going to try to buy him! I will definitely take pics then! I was just there picking up hay so I was kinda occupied loading the trailer. I'm waiting on a call back. I know that alot of pygmy breeders are going for crazy muscle development these days much to the lament of some breeders because it causes birthing issues in females. They are a meat goat after all...Combined with the right boar these guys can get pretty jacked apparently...(; He had the markings of a boar and the stature of a body builder pygmy with the long straight horns.


----------



## pmckracken

trickyroo said:


> i have to see this goat !!!!
> Please , please , please post a picture :rofl:
> 
> Im picturing a really furry boer colored goat with really short legs and dark glasses with a cigarette hanging out the side of his mouth saying
> "i'll be back" , to his ladies after he breeds them :rofl::slapfloor:


haha!!


----------



## Dani-1995

I agree, I want pictures! He just has to be the cutest thing ever.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I had gotten, with a doe I purchased and had given the little one away. Her mom was pygmy and her dad was boer. From what they said they came home one day and there was this boer looking baby they thought it belonged to the boer doe I purchased, until they realized it belonged to the pygmy mom! She's boer coloring, bigger than the pygmy. I'll try and get the girl I gave her to to get me a pic. She's really kind of a cutey.


----------



## pmckracken

Well I bought "her". I thought she was a Buck but plumbing say otherwise...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my , what now , lolol.

She is a very pretty girl , lolol.


----------



## Dani-1995

She sure is thick!


----------



## Trickyroo

I used to say that about my ex mother in law


----------



## MOgoatlady

Trickyroo said:


> I used to say that about my ex mother in law


Lol..She is georgeous. I think I want one!


----------



## WarPony

Oh, I like her!


----------



## shortpygmies

Is she registered?


----------



## Stacykins

shortpygmies said:


> Is she registered?


I think since she is a boer/pygmy cross, she likely can't be registered with any boer goat or pygmy association.


----------



## Dani-1995

If the buck was ABGA registered then she could be 50%. That's the only way ABGA would register... not sure about pygmys


----------



## WillowGem

Wow, I love her!!

I was just telling my husband how much I'm starting to love the Boer goats.
He asked me if they came in a small version...and there it is! LOL!!


----------



## pmckracken

shortpygmies said:


> Is she registered?


Well, I'm in the process of seeing if I can get a Boer to breed with my current Pygmy to produce a similar male.. She's kidded three times already and once with a Nubian. She's a larger pygmy and she had the half Nubians in ten minutes with no issues. I would like to develop a line out of the mix. I like how she maintained the facial features of a Pygmy and the thickness of a Boar. I imagine some would come out with a more Roman nose. I guess I'll have to draw up a herd standard for this cross. Her coat is extraordinary too, very, very thick. It almost feels fake. The other nice thing about this cross is they appear to be able to breed year round like the Pygmy. She became receptive immediately when I put her with my herd. Let's see what would be a good name for this cross??? Maybe I'll have to pose this question in a new thread!!


----------



## winky

That is one fine looking goat.


----------



## crocee

I personally would love to have a couple of those tanks. I already have a nice Nigerian buck I could use and there are tons of Boer's for sale. This just might give me a new direction for my herd. I love the small stature and the really chunky build. One could fill a freezer in no time flat.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Oh my!! I was thinking on getting a Boer goat doe or two when we manage to purchase the 15 acres adjoining us... LOVE the look and thickness of that doe! Maybe my Nigerian boys COULD work to breed them for freezer camp babies


----------



## crocee

Being sick has really cause my brain to lapse. I have a small year old percentage Boer doe bred to my Nigerian buck. I should have something close in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Griz

These two babies are a cross. Nigerian Dwarf (daddy) and Boer (mom)


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.

I see they are wearing their dunce hats.


----------

